# American University - MFA Film and Electronic Media



## Operator (Nov 2, 2017)

Starting this thread for anyone who is applying to American University in Washington DC. They have an MFA program in Film and Electronic Media. If you apply, the website says you need the GRE, but it hasn't been updated, you don't need it. Deadline is Feb 1st. 
http://www.american.edu/soc/film/mfa/index.cfm


----------



## Chris W (Nov 2, 2017)

Operator said:


> Starting this thread for anyone who is applying to American University in Washington DC. They have an MFA program in Film and Electronic Media. If you apply, the website says you need the GRE, but it hasn't been updated, you don't need it. Deadline is Feb 1st.
> Master's Degree in Film and Media Arts


Feel free to add school to film school review section as well.


----------



## Operator (Feb 7, 2018)

Accepted!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Feb 7, 2018)

awesome! it's cool they notify so early! one less school to worry about.


----------



## Operator (Feb 7, 2018)

I finished my application on February 1st. They emailed me this morning.


----------



## Maedeh (Feb 26, 2019)

Operator said:


> Starting this thread for anyone who is applying to American University in Washington DC. They have an MFA program in Film and Electronic Media. If you apply, the website says you need the GRE, but it hasn't been updated, you don't need it. Deadline is Feb 1st.
> MFA in Film and Media Arts




Hey , I got accepted this year, I was wondering what has been your experience in American University so far. 
Also how many people do they accept each year (what is the class size)?


----------



## kreativesoul (Feb 26, 2019)

Hey. I didn't apply however, I live in DC and American is like half a mile away from my campus. It's a solid program and you'll get a ton of personal attention. So congrats.


----------



## Operator (Feb 26, 2019)

Maedeh said:


> Hey , I got accepted this year, I was wondering what has been your experience in American University so far.
> Also how many people do they accept each year (what is the class size)?


I deferred a year. I'll be attending this Summer if I don't get into USC or Chapman.


----------



## Operator (Feb 26, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> Hey. I didn't apply however, I live in DC and American is like half a mile away from my campus. It's a solid program and you'll get a ton of personal attention. So congrats.


Do you know of anyone that has been in that program before? My main concern about it not being a ranked school anymore is the availability of networking and getting a decent job when I graduate.


----------



## Maedeh (Feb 26, 2019)

Operator said:


> Do you know of anyone that has been in that program before? My main concern about it not being a ranked school anymore is the availability of networking and getting a decent job when I graduate.


 I'm scared of the same thing, It is also very expensive. 
I'm not sure what is the quality of the program. 
I also got accepted to Temple University, So I'm not sure what to do ...


----------



## Operator (Feb 26, 2019)

I'd pick American if those are the only two you applied to that you are waiting to hear back from. American University at least used to be ranked in the top 25 by Hollywood Reporter a few years back, but not anymore. Also, DC is a huge media hub. American not only teaches you film, they teach you journalism, how to work in a news studio, basic web design. It's kinda like a jack of all trades for multiple types of media.


----------

